# Promotions? What for!



## Null (Mar 11, 2016)

The following users were promoted from Moderator to Manager this week.
@Clown Doll
@Flowers For Sonichu

Additionally, I've granted all Managers (greens) more previously admin-exclusive abilities. Most prominently, they can check for alts almost as well as I can.

All supervisors were promoted to proper moderators.
@AnOminous
@Randall Fragg
@Vitriol
@Valiant
@wagglyplacebo

It's a party.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 11, 2016)

My deepest sympathies to our newly-promoted tardwanglers


----------



## sugoi-chan (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats to all.


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 11, 2016)

Is anyone replacing the supervisors?


----------



## John Furrman (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats new faithful public servants! You're doing God's work.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2016)

The 25th Cyberman said:


> Is anyone replacing the supervisors?


Not unless a new need arises.


----------



## meatslab (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## AN/ALR56 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!




You all deserved it,tbh.


----------



## Segue (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Wildchild (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!

Do you have an ETA in when I'm going to get my Conflict Resolution Officer banner btw?


----------



## Luminous Being (Mar 11, 2016)

*Abandon all hope, ye who moderate here.*


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 11, 2016)

Good, they deserved it. I can remember ClownDoll helping me understand the site when I was a newbie. That's a very kind thing to do.

Also FlowersForSonichu always has hilarious posts


----------



## JU 199 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 11, 2016)

Now this is good news. Congrats, guys.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 11, 2016)

But what about @CatParty ?


----------



## Dunsparce (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm Orange, which means I'm better than all of you by default.


----------



## Luminous Being (Mar 11, 2016)

Dunsparce said:


> I'm Orange, which means I'm better than all of you by default.


Are your arms orange too?


----------



## gophergoober (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 11, 2016)

dunsparce doesn't have arms, dummy, look at him


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for all your hard work corralling the spergs.


----------



## Falcon Lord (Mar 11, 2016)

Let us all now quake in fear of our new jackbooted oppressors!


----------



## fugly bunny (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah! party on! here comes the dancing gurl for the big guys!.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 11, 2016)

@Alan Pardew was passed over for promotion because he's a loose cannon who plays by his own rules B)


----------



## Loxiozzz (Mar 11, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## GetShrekt (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations to our new Overseers!


----------



## Lurkman (Mar 11, 2016)

Exciting!

Congrats guys!


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats, new promotions!

I'll go get you your mandatory alcohol stashes.  You'll need them.


----------



## RepQuest (Mar 11, 2016)

Luminous Being said:


> Are your arms orange too?


At least they aren't blue.


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 11, 2016)

Will you also be shanghai'ing a new round of supervisors to replace the crop you've promoted?


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm so fucking happy for all of you! Congrats.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 11, 2016)

one day you'll all get overstaffed


----------



## VLAD (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Critter (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone promoted!


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Mar 11, 2016)

:polite golf clap:


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Mar 11, 2016)

How do you become mod?
Do you have to suck nools balls?
I want a green name to remind me that I'm special


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 11, 2016)

May whatever gods you believe in have mercy on your souls.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you should make @autisticdragonkin the new supervisor of Deep Thoughts, but leave him banned from it.


----------



## Slurms McCorgi (Mar 11, 2016)

Spoiler: yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Tismo (Mar 11, 2016)

The hotpockets just got 10 feet longer!


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 11, 2016)

Who gives a shit


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 12, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> I think you should make @autisticdragonkin the new supervisor of Deep Thoughts, but leave him banned from it.


I do read every post


----------



## Splendid (Mar 12, 2016)

More like a demotion imho


----------



## FreightTrain (Mar 12, 2016)

#JimWatkins4mod


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 12, 2016)

FreightTrain said:


> #JimWatkins4mod



I imagine that you have a 30 page erotic fanfic featuring Jim Watkns and @copypaste


----------



## FreightTrain (Mar 12, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I imagine that you have a 30 page erotic fanfic featuring Jim Watkns and @copypaste



would you like to read it?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Mar 12, 2016)

being a staff member on an internet forum is an obvious sign of being a faggot


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2016)

Congrats guys. Better you than me.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 8, 2016)




----------

